# Tracking collars



## Whit90 (Jan 13, 2021)

I’ve got a 5 year old blue tick that absolutely hates squirrels. He’s not a tradition squirrel dog by any means, but he trees them all the time at the house, and he let’s me know about it too. I’d like to take him and see if we can tree a few and possibly bring a few home. Thing is, I’m afraid if he jumps a deer that he may take off after it and not listen to me. So I am curious to see if there are any decent budget options for tracking collars? Say around $200, max $250? I’ve search the net a good bit, but didn’t come up with anything. I really don’t want to spend an arm and a leg on a garmin, or something of the sorts, and him not actually hunt worth a dang. Thought I’d see if any of y’all knew of something. Thanks.


----------



## Whit90 (Jan 14, 2021)

Anybody have any ideas, or am I out of luck? He said he’s waitin on me.


----------



## dslc6487 (Jan 14, 2021)

I think it will be real hard to find one in your price range.  I gave about $600 for mine a few years ago.  HOWEVER, I bought it the day after I lost my dog while squirrel hunting.  Hunted her for hours and could not find her and she would not answer my calls.  She absolutely would not leave a tree if treed, until I showed up and killed the squirrel or the squirrel got away.  Hunted her until midnight.  So, I placed my hunting jacket and shirt under a pine tree where I had originally parked my jeep.  Went out there next morning and there she was, curled up on my coat.  I think that is the happiest I have ever been.  Went to Bass Pro the next day and bought the tracker.  Have used it every time I put her in the woods.  Has been one of the best pieces of equipment that I have ever bought.  If you love your dog and don't want to take the chance on losing him, get a collar.  If you have a friend that has one, borrow it from him, let him show you how to use it.  I WILL never go in the woods again without having my dog collared where I can find her....


----------



## Whit90 (Jan 14, 2021)

@dslc6487 that is exactly what I fear and what I would like to avoid. Glad she was there waiting on you the next day! Thanks for the reply. I may just have to bite the bullet.


----------



## specialk (Jan 14, 2021)

try https://www.outdoordogsupply.com/ they sell used stuff....i highly recommend them.....


----------



## Whit90 (Jan 14, 2021)

Thanks @specialk , I will check that out.


----------



## 4x4 (Jan 14, 2021)

I got a Garmin setup for my squirrel dog. After having it and knowing exactly where my pup is at all times, I cant go without it. The collar itself you can find for under $200, but the receiver will be $200 for a used one, $350+ for a new unit.


----------



## Whit90 (Jan 14, 2021)

Thanks @4x4 . I have been looking on market place and asking around. If you guys hear of anyone selling a unit, please let me know.


----------



## 4x4 (Jan 14, 2021)

whitney90 said:


> Thanks @4x4 . I have been looking on market place and asking around. If you guys hear of anyone selling a unit, please let me know.



https://www.conkeysoutdoors.com/cgi...-Garmin-Astro-320&title=Used-Garmin-Astro-320

This is where I ordered my receiver. They're sold out at the moment but $200 is a great price imo for this unit.


----------



## Whit90 (Jan 15, 2021)

Well after doing some searching, I was about to buy a used Garmin Astro with two collars for $450, but instead I decided to bite the bullet on a new Dogtra Pathfinder. It was about $420 brand new. It pairs with an app on your phone. You can pre load area maps if you think you wont have service where you will be hunting. It can use google maps imagery/maps and it seems to be crystal clear. I think I will like the mapping and imagery better than what you get with the Garmin handhelds. Should be here tomorrow. Anyone have experience with these?


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jan 17, 2021)

I dont know about the Dogtra. Everyone I hunt with has some version of the Garmin. They work well. Please let us know how the Dogtra does. Good luck with the squirrels.


----------



## specialk (Jan 17, 2021)

Honestly i hardly ever use the map on my garmin 100(rabbit beagles).....the compass button shows me direction and distance....if they get more than 175yds i move toward them......we use midland 2 way radios to stay in touch with each other as well....we usually keep a handle on the hounds.....


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 17, 2021)

whitney90 said:


> Well after doing some searching, I was about to buy a used Garmin Astro with two collars for $450, but instead I decided to bite the bullet on a new Dogtra Pathfinder. It was about $420 brand new. It pairs with an app on your phone. You can pre load area maps if you think you wont have service where you will be hunting. It can use google maps imagery/maps and it seems to be crystal clear. I think I will like the mapping and imagery better than what you get with the Garmin handhelds. Should be here tomorrow. Anyone have experience with these?View attachment 1060749


I know several guys who have switched from the Garmin Alpha to the Pathfinder. They like it, but they are the younger generation and don't mind the challenge. You definitely have a better picture/maps  on your phone than on your Garmin. They have been hot sellers at the Grand American coon hunt for the last couple years. And them boys are ruff on gear...they try it out. I think you will be pleased, they have been giving Garmin a run for their money the last couple years.


----------



## Whit90 (Jan 17, 2021)

I got a chance to get out in the mountains with the dog this morning. I really like the system.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 17, 2021)

I love all the dogtra lab stuff I ever had. Collars, winger remotes, all their stuff is top notch. Wouldn't be scared at all to try a dogtra product.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 17, 2021)

whitney90 said:


> I got a chance to get out in the mountains with the dos this morning. I really like the system.


How did ole blue do on the squirrels?


----------



## Whit90 (Jan 17, 2021)

@mizzippi jb   Man I didn’t see a dang thing and he didn’t get on a single track. Only saw a few nests on our 5mile hike. My buddy had a squirrel hide and we did a few drags. Tucker did really well on those.  The longest drag was only about 50 yards. He gets up on the tree and barks great when he fines it. I just need to get him on the real thing.


----------



## Al Medcalf (Jan 18, 2021)

If you look around, you can Find some used telemetry outfits at reasonable prices.


----------



## 4x4 (Jan 18, 2021)

whitney90 said:


> Well after doing some searching, I was about to buy a used Garmin Astro with two collars for $450, but instead I decided to bite the bullet on a new Dogtra Pathfinder. It was about $420 brand new. It pairs with an app on your phone. You can pre load area maps if you think you wont have service where you will be hunting. It can use google maps imagery/maps and it seems to be crystal clear. I think I will like the mapping and imagery better than what you get with the Garmin handhelds. Should be here tomorrow. Anyone have experience with these?View attachment 1060749




This is a great system, but the app will drain your cell phone's battery FAST! Recommend carrying an external battery supply if your going to be out using it for hours on end. The birds eye view on my Garmin is just as detailed as Googlemaps. My Astro chews through alkaline batteries too. If I am out for over 4 hours, I have to replace the batteries in my receiver. I always carry extra batteries.
You wont be dissapointed with the Dogtra. Give us your review after you use it a few times.


----------



## Whit90 (Jan 18, 2021)

4x4 said:


> This is a great system, but the app will drain your cell phone's battery FAST! Recommend carrying an external battery supply if your going to be out using it for hours on end. The birds eye view on my Garmin is just as detailed as Googlemaps. My Astro chews through alkaline batteries too. If I am out for over 4 hours, I have to replace the batteries in my receiver. I always carry extra batteries.
> You wont be dissapointed with the Dogtra. Give us your review after you use it a few times.



I always carry a battery supply when hunting anyway. I ran the system for 4 hours yesterday and my battery dropped about %25. I was using an offline map that I downloaded the night before. I’m not sure if that makes a difference with battery life or not. I’ll definitely let y’all know my thoughts on it after some more use.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 18, 2021)

Not sure how that unit works you bought but it will serve you well especially being able to track them GPS wise. If the unit has a tone or a low shock setting use it to help with teaching him verbal commands as well. Good luck!


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 7, 2021)

I finally bit the bullet on the Garmin Alpha 100 and TT15 Mini tonight.  I can't stand not getting the pooch out there where we want to be.


----------



## Mac (Jul 31, 2021)

Following, in the market for my Son's squirrel dog.

Seeing good reviews on the Dogtra


----------



## Mac (Aug 2, 2021)

Just ordered the Dogtra Pathfinder for my son's Mountain Cur.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 3, 2021)

I am a loyal garmin man when it comes to GPS and fish finders.  Always been loyal to dogtra with collars and training equipment for retrievers.   Don't think you could go wrong with either.  If the dogtra is a little less expensive, I'd definitely try it


----------



## Mac (Aug 4, 2021)

Dogtra  $400   Garmin $1000


----------



## buckdancer (Aug 4, 2021)

I use the Garmin Astro 430. Works up to 9 miles, not that I would want my dog gone that far. I also make my own maps and layers for other hobbies that require more specific filters. I’ve use the stuff on the phone, but you aren’t going to get the same range you get with those garmins with dedicated antennae. That’s what you are paying for.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Aug 10, 2021)

They are good systems, I use the Alpha just because I am rough on gear and hunt mainly in the swamps were I don't always carry my phone. Battery life is amazing on them as well. I can hunt multiple nights without charging anything,


----------



## Whit90 (Sep 29, 2021)

I've got my Dogtra Pathfinder for sale in the classifieds if anyone is looking for one.


----------



## specialk (Oct 1, 2021)

Whit90 said:


> I've got my Dogtra Pathfinder for sale in the classifieds if anyone is looking for one.



dang, what happened?


----------



## Whit90 (Oct 1, 2021)

Not hunting my dog as much as I thought I would... and I need a bigger boat motor for my jon boat, so I am selling some things.


----------



## Whit90 (Oct 9, 2021)

Price drop on my Dogtra collar in the classifieds if anyone is interested. Having a hard time getting rid of a twice used, pretty much brand new collar.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Oct 27, 2021)

What are you asking? Look me up on Facebook Mccrary.christopher@gmail.com or Chris McCrary in Cochran. I can likely point you to some local fb pages for it.


Whit90 said:


> Price drop on my Dogtra collar in the classifieds if anyone is interested. Having a hard time getting rid of a twice used, pretty much brand new collar.


Yo


----------



## Whit90 (Oct 27, 2021)

@ArmyTaco I appreciate that. Ill send you a message.


----------



## CoonHunter30251 (Nov 2, 2021)

Whit90 said:


> I’ve got a 5 year old blue tick that absolutely hates squirrels. He’s not a tradition squirrel dog by any means, but he trees them all the time at the house, and he let’s me know about it too. I’d like to take him and see if we can tree a few and possibly bring a few home. Thing is, I’m afraid if he jumps a deer that he may take off after it and not listen to me. So I am curious to see if there are any decent budget options for tracking collars? Say around $200, max $250? I’ve search the net a good bit, but didn’t come up with anything. I really don’t want to spend an arm and a leg on a garmin, or something of the sorts, and him not actually hunt worth a dang. Thought I’d see if any of y’all knew of something. Thanks.


 Get intouch with Dirty South Kennel Supply. They have a Fb and a website. Cory & Brittany Howe are the owners. They will hook you up with a tracking system of your choice


----------

